
Show HN: Given a Sentence, Extract topic(s) - ElectronShak
https://github.com/mudulo/subject-extractor
======
ElectronShak
Hey HN; This is a simple lightweight (2.3 KB) node module that i use to
quickly extract the main topic, or an array of topics from a string or
sentence.

I think someone else could find this useful for a project. Thanks for checking
it out.

EDITS: grammar

~~~
jordanmorgan10
Looks interesting, what are some use cases for this kind of thing though? Are
you using it for anything in particular?

~~~
ElectronShak
Yeah sure, I use it in a news app
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jaziir.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jaziir.android))
to analyze a set of headlines and determine what topics are mentioned most
(trending). It works well enough, so I figured out someone might find it
useful too.

~~~
jordanmorgan10
Ah nice! This kind of reminds of an app Yahoo had about 4 or 5 years ago that
summarized the entire article into a few paragraphs, just on a more micro
scale (by design).

~~~
ElectronShak
True, you must be talking about Summly, I prevoiusly read about it too, a
great app.

